# My Mack truck



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I thought i'd start a separate thread about my dump truck and keep the cdl thread on topic.


Today, 8/16, we took the old fuel tank off the B42 and have a very clean tank off a diesel B model that will fit in the old ones place. Problems we ran into- could not get the fitting for the fuel line out of the old tank, and one of the brackets that supports the fuel tanks is so rusty that we need to take one off another truck.

Once the tank is on, i will be able to run the truck for a while and take it for a nice drive. After it is running and everything is working, i will be sandblasting the dump body and the back of the cab and start the bodywork/paint process. It helps that my friend has a body shop where i keep the truck  


I will try and get more photos tomorrow, i might be at the Bridgewater fair tomorrow though.

Stayed tuned for more updates!



Bryan


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Good luck with gettin that tank working ,the problem with working on the old stuff its usually a strugle to get anything off because of rust .


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Hey Snow!,

was looking at some of your mack truck photos on your photo page.

where did you buy it? was looking through and saw it and a few other trucks ( Green MackTandem) thought if they were for sale I would go look at them.

As you may or may not know, I am no longer with the hospital, so it appears to be the perfect time to start to enlarge my field of business.

I almost bought John reid's truck, but things happened, now I may call him to see if he still has it. I need a project to keep me busy instead of sitting home collecting Unemploymentand severance pay as well as splinters or cob webs.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Good luck with the truck! it'll be a real nice truck when you get done with it


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JCurtis _
> *Hey Snow!,
> 
> was looking at some of your mack truck photos on your photo page.
> ...


I got the truck through a local landscaper i knew from the gas station (i quit there friday). Unless you have a big garage, or a big wallet, i wouldn't get involved with a big truck. The only reason i got this truck was i got it free of charge, and i had a place to keep it. Otherwise, i would have never got it. Plus, iu have some friends who are mechanics and could pull the engine and tranny apart if needed. To pay a mechanic to work on a truck is probably $70+ an hour at any truck repair shop.

John Reid still has the truck, i almost bought it myself to put a utility body on, but realized it needs $1k plus in work and the frame is pretty thin. He also told me he's not going to sell the truck now

As far as a project, i'd look in bargain news for a mid 80's gm dually dump and fix that up. Now that you have a pickup, might as well have a dump to put a spreader in.

Mack update- Today i powerwashed the dump body, frame and part of the cab. This was to help in getting the body prepped for sandblasting. I discovered a few small air leaks, and also that the fuel tank loses prime after it's been sitting for a while. Once i get it tuned up, i'll fix the small air leaks and start on the body work. The engine runs great. Here's another photo-


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Hey Bry,

Thanks for your concerns about my abilities and financial situation, but you don't have to worry.

You seem to be VERY LUCKY when it comes to finding good deals or GETTING FREEBIES. 

I'm serious about a larger truck, why not PM me the locations of the green Mack Tandem in your photo page under miscellaneous.

I may call John, since I'm not too worried about the fram being thin. My brother in law cut and welded new steel into the old dually I gave him and it works just fine.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Heres one of mine.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

1987 Mack triaxle 18' dump


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Nice trucks guys. Bryan, your photo album was a real treat to look through. Thanks alot for posting a link to it. Some real fine machines in there. Mike


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by phillyplowking1 _
> *1987 Mack triaxle 18' dump *


Philly-

How do you like those DM's? I never really cared for the look of them much, especially when you look in your rear view mirror and see one they look ********. The only DM's i like are the DM800's, those are the real work horses.

Mike-

It's taken a while to get all those photos, and with The Diesel Nationals at Raceway Park coming up next saturday i'll have even more photos to add to the collection.

Bryan


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

SNOW,thats my oldest tri axle and its a really good truck it has always run really good.My newer Macks are all rd688 ,they look a little better.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Bryan, cant wait to see the new pictures you will be taking! Sorry for the next stupid question, but whats a DM? Im guessing it means Mack dump or something to that affect?  Mike :waving:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

It's that pic of matts truck,It's a mack truck with an offset cab.It also has a short nose unless you get into the 800 series.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh ok, yea I knew it had something to do with that picture above. What do the letters DM stand for though if anything? Mike


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The DM model is built for severe service, has an offset cab, and is intended for much time spent on construction sites off road. I don't know if the letters actually stand for anything or not.

The R model is intended to be used mostly on road and has lighter duty components.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Not a bad truck to drive nice to sit to one side better visability plus the short nose better menuverability.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Mike-

DM is a Mack model, like a chevy camaro, truck, etc. It stands for Dump Mixer because if you notice, the DM's are very construction oriented.

I thought i'd post a photo of my a nice looking steel nose DM mack.

Bryan


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

That's a really nice truck, Bryan. 

"I thought i'd post a photo of my a nice looking steel nose DM mack."

You own it now? Wow, not a bad way to get started in buying construction equipment.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *That's a really nice truck, Bryan.
> 
> "I thought i'd post a photo of my a nice looking steel nose DM mack."
> ...


Whoops, i was originally going to post a photo of my friends mack, but the file was too big. This is not my truck, i forgot to take the "my" out when i edited the text.

I do have 2 more trucks coming this week, another 6 wheeler dump and a road tractor.

Bryan


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Hey Brian,

Did you hit the lotto or something?
 

Or do you have a rich uncle that is looking for someone to adopt?

Thats what four trucks you own now and a few other pieces of equipment

 Man I gotta find out where that money tree you are picking from is planted !!!! LOL

JK snow, You know I'm teasin' !


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JCurtis _
> *Hey Brian,
> 
> Did you hit the lotto or something?
> ...


I know Jeff :waving: Actually these two other trucks i'm getting, or my friend is but they're going to be mine as he has no use for are R model macks. Both are in pretty good shape, but are old, and not many people still run older trucks now.

My current Mack i was able to get for nothing, just like these other two. People just want to get rid of them. I also just looked at a steel nose DM like the one i posted a photo of.

Bryan

Here's the truck i looked at today


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Brian good luck with your mack trucks.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Thanks. 




Bryan pumpkin:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Well look who's calling the kettle black! 

What a joke!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I got a chain, we'll see whos is the powerwheels


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

> _Originally posted by phillyplowking1 _
> *1987 Mack triaxle 18' dump *


Just saw your truck advertised in in the workhorse magazine for $24,500 Phill.


----------



## thannigan (Nov 26, 2003)

Bryan-
Nice trucks 
I'm also in greenwich, I'de like to see more pictures of your macks. 
TIM


----------

